# organic all natural potting soil?



## Strange_Evil (Aug 29, 2011)

So is that the stuff? It says organic all natural potting soil and on the back it has no ingredients just instructions and the gurantee. I think I found it! Its in a purple and white bag. Sorry for my bad wording I'm in a rush here.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 29, 2011)

I got some pics as we'll


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 29, 2011)

We just put two inches of eco earth on the bottom and 4 inches of peat moss on top of it.

It also says organic on the bag =0)


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm tryna lose the eco earth, that stuff will run too much to fill up a huge enclosure, filling up a 30gallon with 5" already gets costly with my sav. To fill up a 8x4 with a foot would cost a hundred or mroe. So i'm going with the sand/soil mix.


----------



## james.w (Aug 29, 2011)

Just get dirt (top soil) and play sand.


----------

